# not as impressed with Waterman



## Russianwolf (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a friend with a Waterman fountain pen. She want me to replace the nib for her (pm'ed Lou already about a replacement), but while I was looking at the pen I realized that the quality isn't that great. Doing more research today, I figured out that it's a Waterman Phileas (entry level) Red like this

http://www.amazon.com/Waterman-Phileas-Marble-Medium-Fountain/dp/B0006G2LOG/ref=pd_sbs_op_8

One thing I noticed glancing at the pen, it's not a solid material. The red/black pattern is wrapped around something and a plastic on top. Just like the snake skin blanks we use around here. The seam was fairly noticable (although she said she'd have not know if I hadn't pointed it out :biggrin: )


----------



## mikemac (Oct 29, 2008)

its also $46   you get what you pay for


----------



## Countach (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I overpaid. I got mine in green a year or so ago and was $5.00 on closeout.  Needless to say I used it, learned and after a bit made my own fountain pens. It's around here somewhere all dried up.


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 30, 2008)

Many of the fancy, marbled celluloid vintage pens were made like that. You will notice that, unlike most of the acrylic blanks available today, the pattern appears the same when viewed from any angle. My pet peeve with today's blanks, is that they look great from two opposing sides, but but very ho-hum from the other sides. Here is an example I posted in another thread...same blanks, just rotated 90 degrees: 












The blue one still looks good, but the others go blah.

The diagonal wrap solves this dilemma. In some pens it is done more artfully than in others, so that you really have to look for it.  

Over on the Fountain Pen Network, the Phileas  has  a reputation for being a very smooth writing,  entry level pen. 

Dan


----------

